# my gsd keeps losing her id tags need ideas



## 94yj (Aug 29, 2013)

i have an 18 mo gsd that keeps losing her id tags any ideas on a way to keep her from losing them they get expensive replacing them all ideas appreciated thanks


----------



## Tygerlynx (Aug 7, 2014)

Is she losing just her ID tags or the collar too? You could look into getting an engraved collar like this one if she is keeping her collar on. 

http://www.shopmimigreen.com/design...ed-personalized-webbing-dog-collar-*18-colors

Also, do you have her microchipped? If she gets out and loses her tags this would be one form of ID that she couldn't lose  

You could also look into getting a stronger metal ring to hold them on than the flimsy ones they come with.

If she's catching the tags on something and ripping them off her collar, a tag silencer like this one may keep it from getting caught.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Quiet-Spot-The-Original-Silencer/dp/B0006N9LKG[/ame]


Hope some of these help or spark an idea that will!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I use these Boomerang Pet Tags: Guaranteed to last. Mailed today, Free Shipping.. Midnite managed to bend it, I have no clue how, but they sent me a replacement free of charge within a couple days.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Microchip her. 

Then leave the collar off except when you take her somewhere.


----------



## CharlieB.Barkin (Apr 21, 2014)

After moving into the city I bought my dogs one of these:









They're silent and I don't see myself losing them anytime soon. I'll probably buy them fancier tags once I buy them nicer collars. I bought the tags at PetSmart.


----------



## 94yj (Aug 29, 2013)

she is losing the tags but not the 1" collar i love the boomerang tags and will order a few to hold her info and yes she is microchipped would not have it any other way thanks for all the help and she has her tags on 24/7 you never know when something might happen and having tags on will save her life


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Buy a tag that rivets to her collar.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

I go cheap. Along with micro chipping, I buy the wide nylon collar, take a wide-tipped Sharpie, and write our phone numbers, home and cell, on the outside of the collar in large numbers. And when it starts to wear away, I write over it again to make sure it's always legible.

Susan


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

And here's my contraption because he's lost his. it's hideous but they're not going anywhere


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My dogs all have synthetic collars from Gun Dog Supply. Their collars all come with free brass ID tags that are riveted onto the collar. My older dogs have had their collars for years and they are still bright and clean, ID tags readable, and these collars cost less than $15.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Liesje said:


> My dogs all have synthetic collars from Gun Dog Supply. Their collars all come with free brass ID tags that are riveted onto the collar. My older dogs have had their collars for years and they are still bright and clean, ID tags readable, and these collars cost less than $15.



I love their collars too. This is where I got collars when Leyna kept losing her tags. I have the synthetic ones with the reflective strip.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I use the rivet on tag for each of Bear's collars, but we're also required to show rabies, city tag and voice control tag so I put those on a clip that you would see attached to lanyards. I've used the same one since Bear was a puppy and it's held up. It's also great to switch back and forth between collars. Here's a picture.








Sorry it's upside down, I don't know why my photos upload that way sometimes.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

My dogs generally don't wear tags, many times they don't have collars on in the house.

They both have tags, and I use the small key ring and that seems to hold up fine for us...but I can't stand the sound of the tags. Microchipping is a life saver!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Bear GSD said:


> I use the rivet on tag for each of Bear's collars, but we're also required to show rabies, city tag and voice control tag so I put those on a clip that you would see attached to lanyards. I've used the same one since Bear was a puppy and it's held up. It's also great to switch back and forth between collars. Here's a picture.
> View attachment 238618
> 
> 
> Sorry it's upside down, I don't know why my photos upload that way sometimes.


what is a voice control tag?


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

huntergreen said:


> what is a voice control tag?


It's a tag so that my dog is allowed to be on open space and parks without a leash 
It's very nice because there are so many trails by me and it gives me the option to not go to a dog park for off leash time.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

tks bear, we don't have that tag here.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I use the Boomerang Collartags that hook or slide onto the collars for my pets, they're great. I have several of them, all my cats wear them too. 
For the hanging tags such as rabies and city license I bought a little bag that the tags go into. It attaches around the collar with Velcro, and then has a little clasp that hooks to the collar's D-ring. This keeps the tags from dangling down where they can get caught on things, and since it has a clip you can easily switch collars too.
This is where I got the tag bag:
LongDog Leather Works - Martingale Dog Collars


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Liesje said:


> My dogs all have synthetic collars from Gun Dog Supply. Their collars all come with free brass ID tags that are riveted onto the collar. My older dogs have had their collars for years and they are still bright and clean, ID tags readable, and these collars cost less than $15.


Thanks for the advice, this is what I am going to go get for my girls. To each their own, but I just get so anxious over micro chipping. I won't go into my reasons why as I'm sure there are a lot of people who will attest to how great micro chipping is, and I'm sure it is. But it is good to know about those riveted tags!


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

Is it the clip that is breaking? If so, I use these Amazon.com : Coastal Pet Products Ez Change ID Clip, Nickel : Pet Identification Tags : Pet Supplies . Mystique is very active and haven't had one bend or break yet.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> Thanks for the advice, this is what I am going to go get for my girls. To each their own, but I just get so anxious over micro chipping. I won't go into my reasons why as I'm sure there are a lot of people who will attest to how great micro chipping is, and I'm sure it is. But it is good to know about those riveted tags!


I DO microchip, but a microchip is only as helpful as the person who finds the dog having a chip reader, or being willing to bring the dog to a vet or shelter to check. I've had dogs returned to me twice because they were wearing these collars. Once, our dog scared of fireworks bolted *through* a fence when a random firework went off and he ran into a neighbor's house. Another time, someone else was taking care of one of my dogs and she got spooked while unloading from a car and ran off. When we're on vacation, all my dogs wear these collars just as a precaution. Since they are synthetic, they don't smell, stretch, or fade while my dogs are swimming.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Liesje said:


> I DO microchip, but a microchip is only as helpful as the person who finds the dog having a chip reader, or being willing to bring the dog to a vet or shelter to check. I've had dogs returned to me twice because they were wearing these collars. Once, our dog scared of fireworks bolted *through* a fence when a random firework went off and he ran into a neighbor's house. Another time, someone else was taking care of one of my dogs and she got spooked while unloading from a car and ran off. When we're on vacation, all my dogs wear these collars just as a precaution. Since they are synthetic, they don't smell, stretch, or fade while my dogs are swimming.


Great points....I am just doing some research first before I do the whole microchip thing. I'm not against them, I had just heard something similiar about the effectiveness and allergic reactions. My dogs were pretty up there when micro chipping came around so never really learned much about it


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

I think all dogs would be best served having a microchip. That said, I ALWAYS have a collar that is embroidered with their name and my phone number on my dogs when they are with me outside. That way it is very easy for someone to get a hold of me SHOULD my dog get lost. 

FetchDog.com has all kinds of personalized collar options: nylon in many colors (they dry the faster), cotton in many colors (pretty but take a while to dry), leather with engraved info. All the options run from not to expensive to the custom hand stitched collars that are more expensive. I have a bunch of colors so that my dogs and I are color coordinated 

Here is a link to the nylon collars - Embroidered Dog Collar


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I use a key ring. I have not lost an ID tag yet.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I do use key rings on the collar (when the collar is on the dog). They do work really good.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I usually don't allow the Hooligans to wear collars unless we're traveling. For their travel collars I use the "breakaway" type wide nylon collars with the dog's name embroidered in large letters and a slip on ID pet tag (IMHO the white ones with black lettering are the easiest to read).


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I found a collar, is her name Dutchess? LOL


----------



## Katey (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't usually keep the collar on indoors, and we've never had trouble with a very durable o-ring (much stronger than the kind that comes with the tags you print up at a pet store). 

I've also heard nice things about Road IDs from my cycling friends -- the dog versions (link) slide onto any 1" collar. I don't have one myself, but I looked at ordering one at one point because you can have several lines of info clearly printed on the tag, and it doesn't jingle around (and probably is less apt to catch on brush and things) because it fits snugly against the collar.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

A warning about riveted tags that lie flat against the collar:

If your dog has thick fur around its mane, such that the collar gets covered by fur, shelter staff can and do miss the riveted tags on intake. I know this because I've seen it.

When I was working with a shelter dog a few months ago as a volunteer, he was 24 hours away from being euthanized, or pulled by rescue. During his eval, while I was messing with him, I felt the riveted tag on his collar, hidden by his fur. When I turned the collar, I spotted the name and number and called the owner, with my cell from the shelter's play yard. The shelter staff had totally missed it, and the dog had been there for 4 days. The guy came and got the dog within the hour.

They do a quick once over on intake, but they don't feel all around the collar. If it's not dangling, they may miss it, esp. in a busy shelter. They do scan pretty carefully for chips though.


----------



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

I got a beautiful leather collar from Etsy that has Harley's name plate and phone # etc on it. He's worn for two years and the name plate has never come off.


----------

